# Airbrush Make-up



## TeresaT (Mar 3, 2009)

I have been reading alot about airbrush makeup. I live in a small area and no one around here offers this service. I am thinking of getting started. Does anyone have any tips on what systems are best, can I learn from an instructional video, or is it best to take a class, what fees to charge...things like that. I think it would be a great second income- due to probably working weekends for weddings, proms, things like that.
Thanks!


----------

